# Grub

## gwadboy

Salut

J'ai installer la Gentoo.

Mais j'ai un probleme au boot, grub se lance mais je doit taper des commandes.

Je du manqué une etape.

sur hda1 j'ai windows 2000, hda2 boot, hda3 swap, hda4 home etc...

Dans /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/mnt/w2k	ntfs		noatime

/dev/hda2		/boot		ext3		noatime		1 1

/dev/hda4		/		xfs		noatime			0 0

/dev/hda3		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

#tmpfs			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

Et dans /boot/grud/menu.lst

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda2

dual-boot

title=Windows 2000

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

----------

## mickey08

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/bzImage 

non ?

----------

## yuk159

apparement il faut juste copier ton menu.lst et le changer en grub.conf dans les nouvelles version de grub.

----------

## gwadboy

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> apparement il faut juste copier ton menu.lst et le changer en grub.conf dans les nouvelles version de grub.

 

le copier ou ?

et quand tu dit changer menu.lst en grub.lst, il faut que je le renomme?

----------

## yuk159

```
cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

si cela ne fonctionne pas comme ca c'est qu'il doit ce trouver dans /boot directement

----------

## yoyo

Moi j'ai fait 

```
ln -s /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Comme ça, je n'ai qu'un fichier à éditer quand je modifie/ajoute un noyau.

Mais le résultat est le même.  :Wink: 

PS: C'est grub.conf et pas grub.lst.

PS bis : N'oublie pas de monter ton /boot s'il n'est pas déjà monté (mets noauto en option sur /boot dans ton fstab ça évitera les gros pbs...).

----------

## gwadboy

J'ai toujour le même problème.

Quand je redemarre le PC Grub se lance.

Grub version 0.92

[minimal BASH-like line editing etc...]

grub>

----------

## yuk159

c'est vrai que ta solution est bien meilleur  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

oups repondu   :Embarassed: 

alors a l'invite de grub essaye ca:

```
gub> install (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst
```

en modifiant pour ta config

----------

## gwadboy

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai fait 
> 
> ```
> ln -s /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/grub.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Ok gagner pour Grub

Mais apres le lancement de Grub j'ai un kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

----------

## yoyo

Je viens de regarder ton grub.conf.

J'y vois 2 erreurs :

- tu mets "root=/dev/hda2" or root doit correspondre à ta partition racine soit "/dev/hda4" d'après ton fstab.

- devant "dual-boot" il n'y a pas de #. Est-ce une erreur de copier-coller ???

Sinon, comme l'a dit mickey08, mets bien "kernel (hd0,1)/boot/bzImage"

Voili, voila

----------

## gwadboy

- devant "dual-boot" il n'y a pas de #

Le message à changer.

Kernel panic : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03 :04

----------

## gwadboy

Sur le hda2 j'ai dans /grub/grub.conf :

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4

dual-boot

title=Windows 2000

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

Et sur hda4 dans /etc/fstab j'ai :

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/mnt/w2k	ntfs		noatime

/dev/hda2		/boot		ext3		noauto,noatime		1 1

/dev/hda4		/		xfs		noatime			0 0

/dev/hda3		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

#tmpfs			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

----------

## gim

Il faut mettre le support de ton file system root en dur dans le noyau, et pas en module.

Serais-ce l'origine de ton problème ? (Erreur courante la première fois  :Smile: )

----------

## gwadboy

J'ai un nouveau message d'erreur.

Kernel panic : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03 :04

----------

## yoyo

Mets un # devant "dual-boot"

As-tu bien compilé en dur (et pas en module) dans ton noyau le support pour xfs ???

Enfin, dant ton fstab, mets 1 2 à la place de 1 1 pour /boot et 0 1 à la place de 0 0 pour /.

Bon courage

----------

## gwadboy

 *gim wrote:*   

> Il faut mettre le support de ton file system root en dur dans le noyau, et pas en module.
> 
> Serais-ce l'origine de ton problème ? (Erreur courante la première fois )

 

Reiserfts support, Ext3 et Ext2 sont en dur dans le noyau.

----------

## yoyo

Ta partition racine (/) est en xfs. Il faut donc mettre XFS en dur dans ton noyau.

Tu peux également virer le support de reiserfs qui ne te sert à rien.

Bonne compilation  :Wink: 

----------

## gwadboy

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ta partition racine (/) est en xfs. Il faut donc mettre XFS en dur dans ton noyau.
> 
> Tu peux également virer le support de reiserfs qui ne te sert à rien.

 

Je suis sur une Knoppix

J'ai taper dans /mnt/hda4/usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Dans file systems

Je trouve pas XFS.

Il s'appele comment ?

----------

## yuk159

ca ne change pas grand chose mais juste une question : pourquoi ne pas utiliser le CDlive gentoo ?

l'avantage c'est que tu a un fichier dans /var/ qui ce nomme config et dont tu peux te servir si tu n'est pas un as de la la config de noyaux

sinon pour xfs : >File sytems> xfs filesystems support

----------

## yoyo

Un petit extrait du "guide d'installation gentoo" : 

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous utilisez XFS, activez cette ligne : "SGI XFS filesystem support"

 

Je te conseille de lire (relire) attentivement ce guide ici

----------

## gwadboy

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Un petit extrait du "guide d'installation gentoo" : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Si vous utilisez XFS, activez cette ligne : "SGI XFS filesystem support" 
> 
> Je te conseille de lire (relire) attentivement ce guide ici

 

Merci pour l'aide

J'ai bien lu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-install.xml.

Mais dans file systems y'a pas XFS support.

J'ai fait l'installation à partir du CDROM de LOGIN du mois de juin.

J'ai bien envie de refaire l'installation avec la documentation http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-install.xml.

Mais comme le PC est vieux J'ai pas trop envie en plus je trouverais pas le probleme.

Tu me conseille quoi ?

Refaire l'installation avec que des partition Ext3 ?

Le PC ces un Pentium III 547.630 MHz et 128 SDRAM.

----------

## yoyo

Tu utilise quel noyau ???

Tu as bien fait un "emerge sync" et "emerge -u world" pour mettre à jour tes sources ??

Je pense que c'est ton noyau qui n'est pas le bon. Inutile de tout réinstaller,  choisis juste un noyau avec le suport xfs (gentoo-sources, gaming-sources et bien sur xfs-sources sont de ceux-là).

Bon courage.

----------

## gwadboy

Sur quel site je télécharger (gentoo-sources, gaming-sources et bien sur xfs-sources sont de ceux-là). 

Je sur une Knoppix donc je peux pas faire de emerge.

----------

## yuk159

tu ne peut pas le faire de knopix il faut que tu chroot sur tes partition gentoo et si yoyo te conseil de relire la doc c'est parce que tout y est indique tres clairement.

la doc gentoo est tres bien faite et je te conseil de l'imprimer et de la lire attentivement  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Je crois que l'emerge ne fait que décompresser et patcher les sources du noyau que tu as choisi (et le mettre dans world pour tenir à jour tes sources  :Very Happy:  ).

Tu peux donc l'installer à la main, mais là, je te souhaite bon courage...

Comme le dit yuk159, le chroot est la meilleure solution.

PS: N'oublie pas de faire "emerge sync" avant d'emerger ton noyau ...

----------

## gim

 *gwadboy wrote:*   

> Mais dans file systems y'a pas XFS support.

 

Je viens de voir qu'il y a un local flag pour le support xfs dans gentoo-sources :

il faut l'emerger avec:

```
USE="xfs" emerge gentoo-sources
```

et la tu aura la posiblité de choisir le suport de xfs pendant la config  :Smile: .

----------

## ghoti

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de voir qu'il y a un local flag pour le support xfs dans gentoo-sources :
> 
> il faut l'emerger avec:
> ...

 Malheureusement non !  :Sad: 

Comme indiqué dans l'ebuild du gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5 :  *Quote:*   

> 	ewarn "There is no xfs support in this kernel."
> 
> 	ewarn "If you need xfs support, emerge xfs-sources."
> 
> 

 

que le flag xfs soit - ou non -positionné n'y changera rien !

Le support xfs a été enlevé des gentoo-sources depuis la 2.4.20-r2.

Deux solutions :

- utiliser les xfs-sources comme indiqué dans le message ci-dessus

- utiliser gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10 (qui date un peu ...)

----------

## gwadboy

Ok merci pour l'aide je vais reprendre du debut et refaire l'installation.

Merci.

----------

